# ARF! The Artists Retreat for Furries



## Grubbs (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, All,

I would like to announce new plans for a furcon in the Coachella Valley of California that will debut sometime in 2013. The Artists Retreat for Furries will focus on the joys of the furry arts, including every artistic endeavor you can imagine:

--Painting and Drawing, as well as tatoo arts, sculpting etc etc
--Literature (stories and poems)
--Music and Dance, as well as DJing
--Theatrical performance and filmmaking
--Animation, Flash, and other computer arts
--Sartorial skills (aka fursuit and accessory design and construction, plushie-making)
--Game design (create your own original furry game!)

While ARF! will have the usual con activities we all enjoy--fursuit parade, dances, dealers' den, etc--it will differ in that I hope to get actual teachers to teach classes (teachers get free passes to the con) and share their knowledge with furries and, hopefully, create paws-on projects. I also hope to have judged competitions in all the artistic fields (this is just for fun, with ribbons awarded and everyone gets certificates of participation). Forums will be designed for all skill levels, whether you are just beginning or are trying to learn more advanced skills. Of course, there is no pressure to go to a class. You can still sit in a corner and draw and just soak up the atmosphere, if you like.

I have been in Palm Springs these last couple days and may have a hotel picked out for the con, and I have to figure out pricing. I will soon be setting up a website, soliciting volunteers and committee members. 

What makes me MOST nervous about this entire endeavor is that it is brand new and I have no way to gauge how well or poorly it might be attended. I'm hoping that if I can make it fabulous--with your help and participation--I can get a few hundred furries to come and cover the bill for the meeting rooms.

So, the purpose of this announcement is to put feelers out and see what you think. Cool idea? Lame idea? Shrug your shoulders and say "meh"? How do you feel about it?

Hugs,
Grubbs


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not held during the summer, right? Please say no... not a fan of 3 digit temps. 

BTW, I live about an hour from Palm Springs near Temecula. I noticed your profile says you aren't a local fur. I've lived here my whole life and I am very familiar with the whole of southern California. 

And, my opinion is this: southern California doesn't lack furry activities. If people here don't attend them, it's for other reasons. There's Califur, there's Antheria, which I'm very excited about because it's, as far as I know, the world's only fur con held at the beach. A lot of us go to FC up in the bay area. And there's regular meets like the FurBQ, Fur-Now (probably not so much anymore), a small Temecula meet and the Prancing Skiltaire parties and some other random houseparties. I question the logic of throwing another convention into this mix, at a location that has never hosted this sort of thing before, and that's at least an hour from anywhere else in southern California. 

Aside from that, what I really want to see here in this area is an  outdoor format furry camping event. My mate and I have thrown the idea  around with a couple friends to organize something like that, with a  focus on offroading and camping at one of the offroad vehicle areas, for  those furries who are into that sort of thing. The idea hasn't really  gone anywhere and I'm not sure it will in the near future. 

Sorry to sound so critical, I of wanted to play devils and it's just my opinion, what I would like isn't what a lot of furries like to do. That said, I wish you luck and I would probably go.  You really need opinions from a lot fo local furries and this forum is not a good place to find that. Have you put this idea out to the SoCal Furs and Prancing Skiltaire party yahoo groups?


----------



## Grubbs (Jun 18, 2011)

HI!

Okay, first of all, no, it would not be during the summer, LOL.  It would have to be during the cooler months, definitely. Secondly, yes, I am a member of SoCal Furs.  Although I live in Michigan now, I am planning a move to Palm Springs. Yes, I know there are a lot of furry goings on, including Califur etc., and I would time it not to be at the same time as these events. I was hoping, though, to attract more furries from all over the country and the world, not just southern California.

AND, I appreciate your negativity, actually.  I want people to be honest, and if I get a lot of feedback that this is not a good idea and not a good location, then perhaps I won't do it after all.  It is, of course, a LOT of work, I realize, and I wouldn't want to work myself to death for something that furries don't want. So, anyone else reading this, please tell me truthfully whether or not you feel ARF would be worthwhile.

HUGS!



greaseyote said:


> It's not held during the summer, right? Please say no... not a fan of 3 digit temps.
> 
> BTW, I live about an hour from Palm Springs near Temecula. I noticed your profile says you aren't a local fur. I've lived here my whole life and I am very familiar with the whole of southern California.
> 
> ...


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 18, 2011)

I should add that I'm not all that interested in the art based panels  you mentioned, I'm more the type that welds things as a creative outlet  instead of drawing them... But I think a lot of furries would be  interested in this and would go for this reason. And, I would still go  because driving to Palm Springs isn't much of a commitment for me. But  Palm Springs isn't particularly well served by airlines, so for people  coming in from other states, it could prove expensive or require people  to rent a car at an airport at least an hour away. It would be really  cool if this con became a big destination. Furry, or at least the idea  of having furry conventions started right here in the greater LA area,  the entertainment capital of the world. So how does Anthrocon draw so  many people to Pittsburg? What are they doing that nobody else does?  What do they have that SoCal doesn't? Anyway, I'm excited to see how  this develops.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 23, 2011)

I love this idea. If you want any help in the sculpture department let me know, it's far enough ahead that it should be easy to get a hold of some potters wheels and a kiln or two to rent. 

I really hope this works out, keep us posted.


----------

